# Moechte wieder zocken



## the_bertrani (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehr Geehrte/r Leser, 

Ich bin Hauptsaechlich daran interessiert  wieder ins Spiel zu kommen, da ich aber eh vorab den Server zu Wechseln, waere eine neue Bekanntschaft sowie Gilde auch nicht schlecht. 

Aber dazu bisschen mehr zu meiner Person!

Bin 21 Jahre Alt und Student. 

Ich habe Raid Erfahrung als Hunter in Vanilla eingeschlossen Naxx 40 (4 down), sowie in Wrath of the Lich King als  DK main Tank in sowohl 10er und 25er. ICC hatte ich 10/12 clear musste dann jedoch leider aufhoeren da ich in einer anderen Zeitzone war. Jetzt aber wieder zurrueck in Deutschland moechte ich wieder zocken. Am liebsten als Tank (DK der haengt noch auf lvl 80). 

Also wer noch einen wiederkehrenden Tank braucht ,... melde mich zum Dients! 
BTW habe die naechsten 2 wochen noch Frei also werde ich ziemlich schnell auf lvl 90 sein + raid ready!  
Hinzukommt nach diesen 2 Wochen kann ich 3-4 mal die Woche Raiden, und falls ich mal fuer abwesend bin werde ich dies mindestens 1 Woche im vorraus ankuendigen!      

einzige was ich an Ansprueche stelle im Betreff zu dem Ziel Server, Fraktion ist egal , jedoch sollte der Server nicht tot sein und ne halbwegs vernuenftig gefuelltes AH haben^^     


MfG


----------



## hignotus (10. Oktober 2012)

Hab dir eine PN geschrieben, melde dich bitte zurück wenn du mit mir spielen möchtest. 

Alex


----------



## the_bertrani (12. Oktober 2012)

hat sich erledigt


----------

